# Clear Creek Red Nomad Above Tunnel 3



## jrwood73 (Jun 4, 2010)

There is a Red Dagger Nomad abouve Tunnel 3 Pin at the old Bridge crossing. So keep an eye out down stream it may unpin over night, one hopes! Call JW 303-834-2105 if you get it or stash it! Thanks!


----------

